# CLOSED Papi is making Shell Arch! Come get your recipe!



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

Papi is currently crafting the shell arch recipe!

i’m looking for NMT’s, hybrids, bells, and outdoorsy furniture!

will PM dodo code in small groups until he stops! Thanks

RULES:
-Please be patient, idk how to handle groups ;w;
-ONCE YOU ARRIVE PLEASE JUST HEAD TO PAPIS HOUSE.
-Let me know if he stops crafting!
- please be quick!
- IF YOU ARE GIVING HYBRIDS, plant them to the left of the airport

thank you so much!


----------



## CJ8080 (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## sorachu (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come over? I'll give 1NMT if thats ok?


----------



## texas toast (Apr 8, 2020)

I would like to come please! I have a few blue pansy hybrids if you're interested in those?


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come I’ll bring 1nmt


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## ellienoise (Apr 8, 2020)

could I visit?


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

Pm’ing dodo code in small groups! Please be quick!


----------



## Ekuisun (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 8, 2020)

I'd love to visit! I'll bring a nmt


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to come by and bring a NMT.


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow can i come too? Ill bring nmt


----------



## LilMitsuki (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to come  I can bring a few hybrids!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to come over! I can bring some hybrid roses!


----------



## Ohemgrace (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey can I come? I can bring some hybrids!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 8, 2020)

Would like to visit!


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 8, 2020)

I would love to visit. I can bring hybrids


----------



## Trix (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I come over? (Also I love your Arisa pfp, best girl!!)


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

Getting through these slowly be surely hehe


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 8, 2020)

I would like to come over! (=


----------



## rianne (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh I'd love to come over and can tip 1 NMT.


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

Anyone know how long villagers typically work on recipes?


----------



## selsab (Apr 8, 2020)

I’d like to come! I can bring 1 NMT as well (^:


----------



## rianne (Apr 8, 2020)

Allytria said:


> Anyone know how long villagers typically work on recipes?


I've heard 2-3 hrs.?


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

rianne said:


> I've heard 2-3 hrs.?


Ok tysm! Wanting everyone to be able to get it c:


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2020)

May I come? I don't have hybrids or ticket, but I can bring an extra log garden lounge I have ;v;


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

Sorry for any traffic I have terrible management skills :^)


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 8, 2020)

I would like to come I can give a nmt.


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

My gosh i let too many people in at once XD so sorry


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 8, 2020)

may i come?


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

Please leave properly, someone just made it rollback a bit ._.


----------



## absol (Apr 8, 2020)

hey can I come visit? I'll bring 1 nmt!


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

He closed up shop! Sorry guys ):


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2020)

Allytria said:


> He closed up shop! Sorry guys ):


It's okay! Thank you anyways <3


----------



## Allytria (Apr 8, 2020)

Omg whose cooler did I just take >_<

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

If I owe you anything let me know!!


----------

